# Considering Tropicana Aruba?



## byeloe (Apr 20, 2013)

We are going to Aruba next spring break and are considering the Tropicana?

Pros and Cons from people who may have stayed there recently?

thanks


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 20, 2013)

I would ask on www.aruba-bb.com
It does not look great from the street, but that is not an accurate evaluation.


----------



## byeloe (Apr 20, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> I would ask on www.aruba-bb.com
> It does not look great from the street, but that is not an accurate evaluation.



thanks, I will check out that site


----------



## Larry (Apr 21, 2013)

byeloe said:


> We are going to Aruba next spring break and are considering the Tropicana?
> 
> Pros and Cons from people who may have stayed there recently?
> 
> thanks



Why in the world would you want to stay at the Trop when there are so many great timeshares in Aruba????

The Trop has had so many problems including being closed down a couple of years ago starting with Xmas and through the first couple of months in January and December. It opened up miraculously due to one owner working with the government to get it opened and collected some money from owners to save the resort, Since then it was bought by Tropicana who have made significant improvements to the total infrastructure but almost nothing to the units which are currently about one step below motel 6 quality.

It is not on the beach but behind La Cabana which was totaly renovated a couple of years ago and would be a much better choice.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Apr 22, 2013)

Agree with Larry. The Tropicana was the Aruban which apparently went bankrupt. There was an incident in December a few years back where the employees walked out as they were unpaid and the government had to step in and relocate unit owners. Not sure what the new owners have done since taking over, but there are better places on Aruba.


----------



## byeloe (Apr 23, 2013)

Larry said:


> Why in the world would you want to stay at the Trop when there are so many great timeshares in Aruba????
> 
> The Trop has had so many problems including being closed down a couple of years ago starting with Xmas and through the first couple of months in January and December. It opened up miraculously due to one owner working with the government to get it opened and collected some money from owners to save the resort, Since then it was bought by Tropicana who have made significant improvements to the total infrastructure but almost nothing to the units which are currently about one step below motel 6 quality.
> 
> It is not on the beach but behind La Cabana which was totaly renovated a couple of years ago and would be a much better choice.



Thanks for the info.  We had rread the reviews and thought that it was improving.  Price was also a factor.  However we are now looking at La Cabana or Divi Golf resorts


----------



## jojo777 (Apr 23, 2013)

I would definatelay choose lacabana over the Trop.  I like the marriotts but it is usually because we have a big family and the big 2 bedrooms work out nice for us.  If my husband and I go alone we enjoy lacabana. The rooms are very nice and the beach is the nicest over there.  Tropicana is a risk with all of their problems.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 24, 2013)

If you can exchange using II I would try the Marriott properties, their units are superior to any of the others.


----------



## sun&fun (Apr 24, 2013)

LaCabana and Divi Golf Village are in the low-rise hotel area. The Marriott properties, mentioned as an alternative, are in the Palm Beach area. There are advantages to each area depending upon what your group's vacation preferences are. Members of the forum might have further suggestions if we knew what, beyond reviews and rates, were of most importance, e.g., access to restaurants vs. all-inclusive, best beaches, golf, ??


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 24, 2013)

If the beach is the #1 factor you will want to be on Eagle beach (low rise area) if not Palm beach (high rise area) has better rooms and nightlife.


----------



## fillde (Apr 24, 2013)

What a let down for the seller of 2 Tropicana weeks on the Tug classifieds. They are going for $5000 each.  Not so sure it's a realistic price.


----------



## byeloe (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions.  My wife and I will just be relaxing by the pool or on the beach. We usually venture out for a couple of dinners.  Night life is not real important.  although the casinos might be fun.

Any good restaurants near La Cabana


----------



## Larry (Apr 24, 2013)

byeloe said:


> Any good restaurants near La Cabana



If you mean walking distance there are a few.

Las Rambles - Right at La Cabana

Passions on the beach- Next door at Amsterdam Manor

Chalet Swiss- About two to 3 block walk

Tulip ???? not sure about the name but it's about one block from Chalet Swiss

Then there are several great restuarants within 1-3 miles and a short bus or Taxi ride. See the consierge desk  at La Cabana and they can make reservations, make recommendations and show you sample menues.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Apr 25, 2013)

If you are looking for a trade, there are many good places in Aruba. As some have mentioned, Marriott has top rate accommodations, the Lazy River pool, etc.  There is also Playa Linda which is two resorts away on Palm Beach which also has a very nice pool. At the bottom of Palm Beach is the Divi Phoenix. Their new beach villas are Marriott-style accommodations, and the pool has a swim-up bar.

LaCabana is in our opinion, very crowded and we don't like walking across the street to get to the beach. This is the same reason we didn't like the Divi Golf Villas where you needed a golf cart to get back and forth. We prefer being right on the water. We also prefer the low rise area as the beaches are larger and the water is clearer as there are more waves. The best low rise resort is Costa Linda, although Bucuti gets rave reviews on Trip Advisor. In the low rise area, you are within walking distance of the Alhambra casino, the mall next to the casino and several restaurants such as Elliottis, the French Steakhouse and Mathhews.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 25, 2013)

Costa Linda just went through a complete renovation of their units AND a new restaurant on the beach.


----------



## byeloe (Apr 25, 2013)

lvhmbh said:


> Costa Linda just went through a complete renovation of their units AND a new restaurant on the beach.



Thanks for the suggestions.

Would you know where the best place is to find Costa Linda rentals?


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 25, 2013)

Carambola next door to La Cabana at Paradise Beach Villas is wonderful.


----------



## tyac77 (Apr 25, 2013)

I own at the TROP and do not believe the naysayers here.  They did have their problems but the ship has righted. It is not luxurious but clean and the beach is the best around. Lots of shaded huts not like the high rise area where you are cramped and fight over the huts.  LaCabana is nicer but for the price you cannot beat this resort.

[advertising deleted]


----------



## sun&fun (Apr 25, 2013)

byeloe said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Would you know where the best place is to find Costa Linda rentals?



Try the resort website under "Resort" tab http://www.costalinda-aruba.com/#

or Redweek.com (I think you have to join to view the rentals and resales, but the fee is only about $15.

Edited to add: If you are looking for a relaxing time, great beach and lovely resort, I highly recommend Costa Linda. We own there and at Marriott and while I like both resorts, you just can't beat the beach and pool at CLBR. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 26, 2013)

Many people put their timeshares up for rent on www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com.


----------



## byeloe (Apr 26, 2013)

sun&fun said:


> Try the resort website under "Resort" tab http://www.costalinda-aruba.com/#
> 
> or Redweek.com (I think you have to join to view the rentals and resales, but the fee is only about $15.
> 
> Edited to add: If you are looking for a relaxing time, great beach and lovely resort, I highly recommend Costa Linda. We own there and at Marriott and while I like both resorts, you just can't beat the beach and pool at CLBR. Good luck with your plans.



What are the check-in days for Costa Linda, we have already booked airfare for Sat Mar 8 to Sat Mar 15


----------



## Larry (Apr 26, 2013)

Friday check in.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 26, 2013)

If you go to the Aruba-bb.com website you can read about how a woman was attacked and robbed in her unit at the Trop.  Also for rentals go to Redweek.com and since Costa Linda is managed by the royal resorts go to their website.


----------



## akp (Apr 27, 2013)

We stayed at La Cabana last summer (June 2012).  If Tropicana is the one behind it (away from the beach) I would not stay there simply based on location.  If you're going for the beach, you want to be at the beach!

Next Christmas we're going back to Aruba but staying in the high rise area this time because we want to be walking distance to the restaurants.  

However, the beach at La Cabana was fantastic and we didn't mind crossing the little road at all.  The beachside bar was great!  The pool is decent; not fancy like the newer ones but a good basic pool.  

If you're interested in La Cabana, there is a lot of availability in 1 bedrooms and studios for your dates via Bluegreen.  PM me and I can help you find someone to rent to you.  

Anita


----------

